# Seiko Snd253p1 Query



## RevoWution (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey guys. Just a quick question









I just got a Seiko SND253P1 (Cal. 7T92), which I LOVE!! It looks fantastic!! It's my first Seiko and I've been having trouble figuring out how to set the time.

I've read the manual thoroughly, but can't seem to be able to get it right. I unscrew the crown, and I can manage to pull it out to the "1st click" (to set the date), but I've yet to be able to get to the "2nd click" (to set the time). Is there something I'm doing wrong?

I've tried pulling pretty hard, but to no avail... Can someone here help me please? Any help appreciated!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Sounds like what your doing is correct







it's the second click your after to set the time. If the watch is new I would contact the seller, but before I did that I would also give it another go but pull harder as it might just be stiff 

BTW Welcome to the fourm


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I used to have the same watch with the blue dial. Sometimes after unscrewing the crown/stem would pop out effortlessly, but usually was difficult. I am NOT recomending this, it is not for the mechanically uninclined, I would turn the watch over and place a small flat screwdriver between the crown and the case and pivot/pry. This would pop the crown out. Again, if you don't have a feel for such things, DON'T. As said earlier if there is warranty, contact the vender.

Later,

William


----------



## RevoWution (Dec 16, 2007)

Awesome!! Thanks so much, PhilM and William_Wilson









Your advice gave me the extra courage to wiggle it around and pull the crown out that much harder, and I finally managed to pull it out!!

Thanks again guys!! Great forum, btw!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Glad to hear you got it sorted


----------

